# KAT - Katana Capital



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Katana Capital Limited (KAT) is an Australian based Investment company with the primary purpose of managing a portfolio of Australian Investments. Classic Capital Pty Ltd is the manager for the Company, which is lead by investment advisers Brad Shallard and Romano Sala Tenna.

http://www.katanacapital.com.au


----------



## piggybank (2 January 2014)

Annual General Meeting Presentation - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=KAT&E=ASX&N=658746


----------



## piggybank (15 March 2014)

Daily P&F Update

​


----------



## piggybank (1 April 2014)

Daily Update:-

​


----------

